# 22" TFT 16:9 oder 16:10?!?



## ShadowBear40K (15. Januar 2009)

hi leute,

bin gerade vor einer schweren Entscheidung.
Da mein Pc hauptsächlich fürs Gaming benutzt wird und ich meinem 19" (4:3) in den Ruhestand schicken will, soll ein 22" Tft her. Warum 22"?... ich sitze ca 90cm vorm Bildschirm und bei 24" würd ich schon am Augenrollen sein.(Geht garnicht bei mir  ).

So jetzt zu meiner/n Frage/n:

Fürs Gaming 16:10 oder 16:9 ? 

ich hab mir heute bei MM paar Tft`s angeschaut, aber wirklich konnte ich mich nicht entscheiden. Für sowas bräuchte ich nen Langzeittest 

und wie sieht das bei den Full HD`s aus ? z.b. den benQ 2200hd da die hohe auflösung ziemlich hardware lastig ist... könnte ich auch ohne problem diese full hd tfts auch bei z.B. auf ner auf lösung 1280x.... oder 1600x.. laufen lassen?

welcher ist empfehlenswert ? 

ps: mein system:
-Q6600
-Hd 4870 1gb
-4gb 1066 ddr2 

mfg ShadowBear40K


----------



## Mushroom (15. Januar 2009)

Hey!

Auf jeden fall 16:10, und 1680x1050 (native Auflösung vom 22") reichen vollkommen aus! Die Full HD-Auflösung kostet ne ganze ecke geld extra und beim Spielen reichen 1680x1050 vollkommen aus, somal Full HD nochma mehr leistung frisst! Hab hier nen Meditec 22" und bin vollkommen zu frieden damit!


----------



## gorn (15. Januar 2009)

1680*1050 (also 16:10)ist bei 22" Standart und wird auch von fast allen neuen Spielen unterstützt.
16:9 ist bei Spielen nicht so verbreitet.


----------



## Mosed (15. Januar 2009)

ShadowBear40K schrieb:


> ich sitze ca 90cm vorm Bildschirm und bei 24" würd ich schon am Augenrollen sein.




90 cm reicht doch locker für 24 zoll. 


ob dir 1680*1050 bei 22 zoll reicht musst du rausfinden - das Bild ist halt "gröber" als auf einem 20 zoll.

Du kannst auf einem TFT jede Auflösung einstellen, die <= der nativen ist.
Je nach Einstellung im TFT oder Treiber wird dann auf Vollbild oder seitengetreu interpoliert oder das Bild 1:1 ausgegeben.


----------



## ShadowBear40K (15. Januar 2009)

so okey kommen irgendwelche modelle al la samsung 223bw? also vom aussehn nur mit neuer technik zb mit 2ms , hohen kontrast und so nen zeugs ?
die modelle sind ja schon ziemlich alt und schlecht zu bekommen über das internet ...


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Januar 2009)

Der 226BW ist aber noch fast überall lieferbar. Aber greif lieber zum neueren T220, letztens beim Geiz ist Geil Laden gabs den auch in reinem Schwarz.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## ShadowBear40K (15. Januar 2009)

lieferbar? sieht eher aus wie ausverkauft oder auslaufmodell
klick

bin gerade auf das modell SM 2253 BW gestoßen wie siehts mit dem aus ?


----------



## koH (15. Januar 2009)

kauf dir den T220 - hab ihn gestern bekommen und er ist nur geil
bei mindfactory für 190 Euro exkl. Versand


----------



## NIUBEE (16. Januar 2009)

Hmmm also ich habe den BenQ 2200 HD und ich muß sagen nie mehr ohne Full HD.

Auch ich sitze in etw 90 cm vor dem TFT.
Mein System:
E 84000
ATI 4830 

Das Argument Full HD frisst nur bringt aber nicht so viel mehr mag ja bei dem ein oder anderen Spiel stimmen aber es sieht einfach nochmal deutlich besser aus (vor allem mit DVI oder HDMI). Spiele C&C jetzt auch in Full Hd...

Und wenn man dann ein HD Filmchen gucken will? 

Unter Windows ist Full HD (für mich und meine Augen) extrem gut! Menge Platz und ich kann die Schriften die gestochen scharf sind gut lesen.

Ich habe mir den BenQ gekauft weil er mit 179 Euro der billigste aller Full HD 22'' ist. Ich kann den empfehlen weil ich sehr zufrieden bin

Einen 24'' brauch ich jetzt ned den notfalls habe ich ja noch den 42'' aber das ist Geschmacksache^^


----------



## ShadowBear40K (18. Januar 2009)

okey hab mich für den t220 enschieden , war gestern bei MM und naja einen 16:9  mit 22" größe find ich leicht schmal^^... da seh ich ja nix vom oben oder unten in den games oder strategie games würden sie da auch wohl schlechter spielen ^^

@nibubee: falls der 22 zoll mir dann zu klein noch ausfällt, dann spiel ich auch auf meinen 40" LCD ; )

mfg ShadowBEar40K


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (18. Januar 2009)

Natürlich 16:10


----------



## Micha-Stylez (18. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann den T220 nur empfehlen, sitzt gerad vor einem  ! Verdammt arsch geiles Design , der macht richtig was her und was das Bild angeht ist er einfach nur genial für einen 22" ! Wahnsinn wirklich ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## NCphalon (18. Januar 2009)

in der aktuellen PCGH is ja en vergleich zwischen bildschirmformaten un laut dem hat ma mit 16:10 die optimale darstellung.


----------



## NIUBEE (19. Januar 2009)

ShadowBear40K schrieb:


> okey hab mich für den t220 enschieden , war gestern bei MM und naja einen 16:9 mit 22" größe find ich leicht schmal^^... da seh ich ja nix vom oben oder unten in den games oder strategie games würden sie da auch wohl schlechter spielen ^^
> 
> @nibubee: falls der 22 zoll mir dann zu klein noch ausfällt, dann spiel ich auch auf meinen 40" LCD ; )
> 
> mfg ShadowBEar40K


 
^^ 
Das Problem ist nur, dass der 40'' oder 42'' ziemlich Kopfweh macht.
Durch die schnellen Bewegungen findet das der Keks nicht gerade nett.

Alleine beim 22'' muß man schon ein wenig mit den Augen scrollen, was mich stört.
D.h. ich finde 24'' unangenehm, aber das ist eher ne persönliche Sache...


----------

